# Led intermitente con desvanecimiento ?



## juancarfox (Mar 8, 2008)

Necesito un diagrama para hacer que un led encienda y apague, pero que lo haga desvaneciendo poco a poco el encendido o apagado, o sea que no parpadee como una direccional de un carro, que cuando encienda lo vaya haciendo gradualmente en intensidad y luego que vaya apagándose poco a poco y asi sucesivamente, y que se puede controlar la velocidad de parpadeo y de desvanecimiento.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2008)

hola

espero que este esquema teorico te funcione.


----------



## julio_carrasco (Mar 8, 2008)

hola pepechip, se ve interesante la aplicación y también el esquema, me interesa fabricar el circuito, pero el tendero necesitara saber de cuantos Volts es el condensador de 100uF, y cual es el positivo según tu esquema?. lo del potenciometro tampoco me queda muyu claro como conectarlos.
con respecto al '4093' y al 'BC538BP' , lo busque en RS Componentes (http://cl.rs-online.com/web/home.html), mi tienda on.line, pero no me arroja nada.¿me puedes ayudar un poco poniendo más datos?
¿que es el 470?

perdonen si las preguntas son muy básicas, pero me esto reciény comenzando con esto y me gusta hacer estos circuitos.

saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Es un BC548--> Transistor
*470--> Una resistencia
*Los condensadores de 16 volt
*El positivo es la flecha que está dirijida hacia arriba!


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2008)

¿no habia que superar un examen para postear en el foro?
Li-ion le ha pasado la mano.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 8, 2008)

Creo que el examencito hay que ponerlo mas dificil.. que identifiquen partes de un esquema o algo asi


----------



## Randy (Mar 8, 2008)

basicamente el desvanecimiento lo genera el capacitor a la salida... asi que con cualquier oscilador se puede hacer el efecto que se desea.

respecto al examen, lo apoyo.


saludos


----------



## juancarfox (Mar 9, 2008)

disculpa mi ignorancia, pero que tiene que estar haciendo ese NAND en el circuito?

 si acaso eso es un NAND obviamente.

o cual es la funcion de ese NAND?


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 9, 2008)

Bueno quizas esto te ayude un poco. Es un astable con un capacitor ahi metido... Variando C3 puedes variar el atenuamiento. No es una solucion muy elegante pero es una solución practica y económica. . . aunque tiene mucho de prueba y tanteo. Si varias la resistencia en serie con el led tambien puedes cambiar el efecto. VR1 regula la velocidad del parpadeo.
Todo depende de la utilidad que se le va a dar y de los requerimientos que se tengan.

Ojala te ayude de algo.



			
				pepechip dijo:
			
		

> ¿no habia que superar un examen para postear en el foro?
> Li-ion le ha pasado la mano.



Eso es de verdad o es un chiste? Yo no estaba enterado de ningun examen, por eso pregunto nomas.

Saludos.


----------



## juancarfox (Mar 9, 2008)

muchas gracias por el circuito, pero lo que hace este, es encender lentamente y apagarse rapidamente,
quiero uno que se vaya encendiendo lentamente y que despues un tiempo x se vaya apagando lentamente,

mucas gracias por sus respuestas les agredesco de verdad

porfavor ayudenme con esto que necesito

muchas gracias


----------



## steinlager (Mar 9, 2008)

Hola, que tal... mira puedes probar este:






http://bp3.blogger.com/_noz8x6lNwLk/R0539GDjJ1I/AAAAAAAAAJM/RnmpP5yxI8w/s1600-h/eyes5.gif


----------



## Jos1957 (Mar 9, 2008)

Este circuito ya lo había posteado alguna vez en el foro.
Creo que es lo que estás necesitando.


----------



## JV (Mar 9, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> pepechip dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una pregunta cuando se registran los nuevos usuarios, tienen que indicar el valor de una resistencia dando los colores, o algo asi.

Saludos..


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 9, 2008)

Que frecuencia tiene que tener el Led intermitente? En el modelo que yo te pase a "altas" frecuencias (mas de 3Hz) el efecto es bastante aceptable, el problema aparece al hacerlo más lento... Cual es la aplicacion que vas a darle?




			
				JV dijo:
			
		

> Es una pregunta cuando se registran los nuevos usuarios, tienen que indicar el valor de una resistencia dando los colores, o algo asi.
> 
> Saludos..



Creo que deberian hacerlos leer algun texto que explique algunos principios basicos y componentes sencillos y despeus responder unas preguntas tipo multiple choice en base de ello... Cuando yo entre no preguntaban nada.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 9, 2008)

Checa este.. lo colgo el pana fogo en un post similar:


----------



## pepechip (Mar 9, 2008)

bueno
creo que ya esta bien de bromas, en realidad no hay que superar ningun examen, es que me acorde que este tema ya se menciono en otro post.

Todos hemos sido novatos. Aqui en el foro es un buen sitio donde aprender.

saludos y animos para los que se inician en la electronica.


----------

